# I'm showing off again



## saskgayle (Nov 19, 2013)

This a picture of my brand new granddaughter sleeping with the Avery Blanket I knit for her in January and February. It's really a lovely blanket. I used Lion Brand Superwash Merino Cashmere.


----------



## countryknitwit (Nov 13, 2011)

Beautiful baby--congratulations!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

So precious


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

such a beautiful one. and the blanket is so pretty.thank u for sharing with us.


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

You have every right to show off! Congratulations...both are beautiful


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

What a beautiful picture! The baby is gorgeous and so is your blanket.


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

Many congratulations. Both are beautiful.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Both---baby and blanket---are leovely!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful little one with a gorgeous blanket.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Congratulations. Beautiful baby. Love the blanket too.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

That has to be one of the most precious pictures I have ever seen. Congratulations. Beautiful baby. The blanket is nice too. lol


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Beautiful photo!! Precious baby! Blanket is very nice.


----------



## momofzman (Sep 27, 2012)

It looks like an ad from a magazine! Just wonderful.


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

Gorgeous baby and gorgeous blanket.


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

How sweet!


----------



## bongal (Jul 4, 2011)

What a beautiful picture !!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

What a beautiful announcement! Love baby and blanket. Precious.


----------



## docdot (Jul 11, 2013)

Wonderful photo of the lovely blanket and gorgeous baby.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

That is such a precious picture!!
Beautiful Baby, lovely blanket!
Congratulations!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

Another beautiful pic of that lovely baby. So sweet. Lovely coverlet also. Both made with lots of love.


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

CaroleD53 said:


> What a beautiful picture! The baby is gorgeous and so is your blanket.


My thoughts exactly!

God Bless your Angel!


----------



## OddBodkin (Nov 18, 2013)

The baby and blanket are both gorgeous! You have every right to be proud of your work. Thanks for posting the picture!


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Show off all you want. The baby is beautiful and so is the blanket.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

This is a beautiful picture. It's as good as any done by Anne Geddes. ( she does cute baby pics , ) :thumbup:


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Beautiful baby, beautiful blanket.


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Perfect picture. So cute. Nice work.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

That is a beautiful picture. I think I will try this yarn next time I make a baby blanket. It looks perfect. Good job.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

What a beautiful picture. 


gorgeous baby and beautiful blanket.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

How sweet! Lucky you!


----------



## agilitybritts (Jul 5, 2013)

She is adorable.


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

Beautiful baby girl. The blanket is very, very pretty.


----------



## TamaraEll (May 21, 2013)

That is a fantastic picture, so cute!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I hope you frame this. Sooooo beautiful. Thank you for showing off. :thumbup:


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Beautiful baby and blanket! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

Beautiful baby and blanket :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Stitchintwin (Jun 20, 2011)

PRECIOUS!....beautiful picture!


----------



## lovecrafts (Oct 20, 2012)

picture perfect


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Congratulations, Grandma. What a beautiful picture of your lovely new granddaughter and her pretty blanket.
:thumbup:


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

She is a sweet little baby ! :thumbup: Lovely blanket...


----------



## Arlie (Jan 9, 2012)

Precious sweet baby. Congratulations. The blanket is lovely. Great job! :thumbup:


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

Both are extremely beautiful! Congratulations.


----------



## sandraj (Jan 20, 2014)

beautiful blanket even more beautiful baby. I wish you great joy from her!


----------



## cynthia627 (Sep 15, 2013)

Both are gorgeous!! much luck to you!!


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Beautiful little one, she looks so peaceful and warm laying there having a nap. What a beautiful tribute to you by having that blanket immortalized in the picture. It's too bad that so many others don't do this kind of thing, but toss hand made gifts into a corner somewhere and never appreciate them. I am glad she will know that the blanket was made with love from her Grandmother, it is something that she will always treasure I'm sure.


----------



## Ritaw (Nov 25, 2012)

No isn't that a heartwarming photo ? She is beautiful and so is the blanket full of love that wraps around her x


----------



## inkasmum (Mar 29, 2011)

What a stunning wee babe (the blankie is nice too)


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

Dear little girl.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful wee one. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Well, I would show off too. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

Both are beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Beautiful baby and blanket!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

so sweet


----------



## alwaysknitting (Dec 19, 2011)

beautiful baby, great picture and lovely blanket


----------



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

That's a really lovely photo. The baby and the blanket are gorgeous.


----------



## Grammiebecky (Sep 16, 2013)

Eya looks so precious. Beautiful baby and blanket. Eya looks so angelic. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Both beautiful


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

Precious! Sounds like the fiber equivalent of being born with a silver spoon.
What a lucky baby to have such a talented and thoughtful Grandmother.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Beautiful, afghan and sweet baby! Congratulations.


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Beautiful, both blanket and baby.


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

The baby AND the blanket are beautiful!!


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh, I just want to cuddle her in the blanket--both look so soft and beautiful!


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

beautiful blanket, congrats


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

Ahhhhh, so lovely! Welcome to this world little one.


----------



## knitonefl (Sep 19, 2011)

Beautiful baby, beautiful blanket and a beautiful picture.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

So cute,


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

pretty blanket, gorgeous baby


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3 (Jun 6, 2012)

Precious.


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

Wow! Great job on the blanket, beautiful baby and great photography. A forever keepsake.


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

beautiful baby, blanket AND photo! she is a blessing for sure. congratulations ...you can "show off" anytime.thanks for sharing.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Very sweet!


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

Beautiful baby covered with a beautiful blanket. Lovely!


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

She's so beautiful -- congratulations! The blanket you made is lovely.


----------



## DaisyMemories (Mar 28, 2013)

Beautiful!

Just got back from Sask seeing my most handsome grandsons!


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

what a beautiful picture.....a beautiful blanket and beautiful baby


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

So very sweet! Love the blanket


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

Gorgeous! Both of them!!


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

Beautiful baby and love the blanket!


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Both are really lovely.


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Lovely blanket and very sweet baby!


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Lovely photo of the baby and blanket. Gorgeous!!


----------



## Dweir (Apr 19, 2013)

Beautiful baby and blanket!! That picture is awesome!!


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Eya is beautiful and so is your blanket!


----------



## Gmfur (Oct 29, 2011)

Beautiful baby and blanket. Lovely picture.


----------



## Maddieg208 (Mar 11, 2013)

Beautiful blanket and baby


----------



## stitch counter (Feb 7, 2012)

Precious! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MTNKnitter (Jun 11, 2011)

How precious. She is beautiful and your work is lovely.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Beautiful baby.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Very beautiful! (The baby, blanket, and photo!)


----------



## bethrn (Mar 29, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

Oh go ahead and show off, you have a right to. Congrats on your new baby and that blanket is so pretty too.


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

beautiful show off keep up


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Showing off our work is a great thing but when a baby granddaughter comes with it, it's priceless!!


----------



## Shelly4545 (Oct 4, 2011)

Magnificent...and precious too...


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

beautiful baby and blanket


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

beautiful blanket and a adorable baby


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

Congratulations! Beautiful baby with a beautiful name.


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Congratulations! Beautiful baby and blanket.


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

Beautiful baby, blanket and photo.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Congratulations! Just lovely!  <3


----------



## Cat lover (Feb 7, 2011)

Soo adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## olbiddy (Feb 27, 2012)

Gorgeous baby and blanket! You have two great reasons to show off!!


----------



## Lee Carlson (May 15, 2013)

And well you should show off, she is so beautiful and so is your blanket.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

So precious! Looks like the cover of a magazine. &#9829;


----------



## Knit Diva (Apr 17, 2011)

Bragging rights for sure and Congrats on the beautiful little darling!


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Precious baby and blanket. Congratulations!


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

she is just perfection. the advertisers will be after her to model.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Just precious


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

saskgayle said:


> This a picture of my brand new granddaughter sleeping with the Avery Blanket I knit for her in January and February. It's really a lovely blanket. I used Lion Brand Superwash Merino Cashmere.


How very precious.
Jane


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

She is such a beautiful baby...and her quilt is marvelous. Congratulations.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

beautiful picture of such a beautiful baby!


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Precious, Precious Blessings :thumbup:


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

Beautiful baby, photo, and blanket. The yarn looks so soft and gorgeous.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Beautiful baby, beautiful blanket, beautiful photo!


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Beautiful baby, blanket, pattern & photography. Thx for sharing!


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

A beautiful baby and a beautiful blanket. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lndyf9 (Jul 6, 2013)

Beautiful baby so sweet and the blanket it looks so soft


----------



## grandmasue (Nov 26, 2011)

I thought it was a picture from a knitting pattern. Both are gorgeous.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

And you should be so proud.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

She is absolutely beautiful. Keep "showing off". I love baby pictures.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Congratulations on the new addition and your blanket is gorgeous.


----------



## jeanie_girluk (Feb 11, 2012)

She is beautiful


----------



## libra59_1 (May 15, 2012)

Both are beautiful!


----------



## nsnewfie1996 (Nov 19, 2011)

Beautiful baby and beautiful blanket


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh how precious!! Beautiful blanket.


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

absolutely stunning picture. what a beautiful little granddaughter with her equally beautiful heirloom-quality blanket. Happy Day!!!


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Adorable baby girl, and blanket.


----------



## jmohara7 (Feb 10, 2014)

are you able to share where you got the pattern from soo cozy with the smell of a new born


----------



## daisychains (Feb 11, 2014)

what a beautiful pic bless


----------



## Tavenner (Aug 24, 2013)

Such a precious little girl. Your blanket is lovely and a wonderful keepsake.


----------



## RED2nd (Nov 5, 2011)

I thought this was a book cover at first glance!


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

You show off as much as you like! Both are perfect


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Go head-on & brag! A lot! It is one of the greatest joys of life & it give such great joy to me, and to so many others of us! So, just keep it up! Keep sharing! You have my blessing to brag again, & soon, if you are so inclined! Always a stunning Miracle! New life!


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

She is beaûuuuutiful!!!!! And so is thr blanket.


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

janneygirl said:


> absolutely stunning picture. what a beautiful little granddaughter with her equally beautiful heirloom-quality blanket. Happy Day!!!


You spoke for me.


----------



## patmastel (Mar 2, 2012)

She' a real beauty! Baby and blankie! Congratulations :thumbup:


----------



## dawn1960 (Jan 5, 2014)

momofzman said:


> It looks like an ad from a magazine! Just wonderful.


My thoughts too!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Congratulations to all, such a precious little bundle, gorgeous photo!!!


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Beautiful baby and blanket.


----------



## jan m (Jul 5, 2011)

The blanket is lovely and the GD is absolutely precious! Congrats on both.


----------



## lyn H (Mar 2, 2012)

she is so gorgeous and looks so peaceful sleeping in her beautiful blanket


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

I couldn't read all 10 pages but am sure they all say the same; beautiful baby and gorgeous blanket.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Congratulations! Beautiful baby and blanket.


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

Show off all you want...beautiful....


----------



## love to knit (Jan 13, 2012)

Beautiful baby, and I also like the blanket.


----------



## grd3 (Nov 12, 2012)

Beautiful!! She's a Princess  Love the blanket too


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

Beautiful baby and blanket.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

That is beautiful!


----------



## Gramma Bunny (Dec 21, 2013)

The photo is magnificent. So is the blanket. She is gorgeous.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Beautiful! Don't you love the way photographers get the poses? She is just gorgeous.


----------



## Louisew (Oct 14, 2012)

Baby & blanket are perfect!!! So show off all you want!


----------



## saskgayle (Nov 19, 2013)

jaml said:


> Beautiful! Don't you love the way photographers get the poses? She is just gorgeous.


My, talented, daughter took the picture herself. She had the scene set up on their coffee table. She has a very artistic eye...always had.


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

Darling, congrats!!


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

wow she is so adorable! What a beautiful baby!


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

Both are beautiful!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

She is so gorgeous she should be a baby model!


----------



## elsie lacey (Dec 31, 2012)

May this baby bring yu much jow and pride and may she be blessed with good health.


----------



## Dot700 (Jan 11, 2013)

That is an incredibly beautiful picture - the baby and the blanket. You will treasure that for ever!


----------



## lsmathers (May 24, 2011)

So sweet. I know you are so proud. I will be to when my grandbaby comes in Nov.


----------



## Kajacee (Apr 13, 2012)

The baby and blanket are both absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

That is such a precious, beautiful photograph!


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

The blanket and the baby are gorgeous. The baby with the blanket is exquisite! I HAVE looked through all 11 pages, could you please tell us where the pattern is?


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Don't blame you for showing off. The baby is beautiful. So is the afghan.


----------



## Bettylex (Oct 24, 2011)

Beautiful baby, lovely baby blanket, and gorgeous photo. Honestly, this photo could be sold and used in a magazine advertisement. Congrats on all counts!


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

yover8 said:


> The blanket and the baby are gorgeous. The baby with the blanket is exquisite! I HAVE looked through all 11 pages, could you please tell us where the pattern is?


http://www.etsy.com/listing/47242168/knit-baby-blanket-pattern-avery-blanket


----------



## JRL (Aug 25, 2011)

Sleeping so peacefully!


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

Beautiful in every way! :XD:


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Both so precious.


----------



## Ranji (Dec 5, 2011)

Namaste. Such a darling baby and a lovely blanket. Babies somehow look so fresh and delicate in white, don't they? Love and Light to all of you.


----------



## Weasynana (May 8, 2014)

Perfect in every way. Congratulations on both .


----------



## SusieQue (Jan 26, 2012)

What a lovely blanket, even lovelier baby :thumbup:


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

she is a real beauty an angel...love her pretty blanket too!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh, so precious!


----------



## joisamermaid (Apr 20, 2014)

Truly beautiful , both your new grand daughter and the blanket you made for her.


----------

